

Show HN: My new link sharing site - tialys

Link: http://this.isby.us/<p>I've been working on this on and off for a few weeks as part of an apprenticeship program with a Rails shop.  I was given the opportunity to create a 'toy' app to learn more about Rails development.<p>The basic idea is this: If you know people you often share links with, you can create a 'bin' on the site, and share that bin with others.  Then, you and your friends can all add and view links that you find interesting.  My goal was to make this happen as simply as possible, so there are no user accounts, and there is a bookmarklet for adding links without having to go back to the site.<p>Any feedback is appreciated, and I'll happily answer any questions as well.<p>Thanks!
======
lacker
Using this site is harder than just emailing a link. I still have to email my
friend the initial link to the bin. And then if I add another link, my friend
wouldn't know about it unless he happened to come back to that link. Why not
just send them the link directly?

------
johnsocs
Actually it's a neat idea. I was skeptical while reading the description but I
used it quick and it all came together.

I like the non user account based setup, and the idea is great, have a firefox
plugin so I can save my bookmarks into it ?

Only downside... what happens when i lose my private bin link ?

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://this.isby.us/>

------
naughtysriram
Hi, Actually I am working on a pet project which does exactly the same :)

